# Electronic Program Guide for XBMC



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Electronic Program Guide for XBMC
by MacManiac » 11 Apr 2014 15:23

I can't see whether this has been mentioned before but one of the comments/complaints people make is the difficulty in using XBMC to watch live television. My wife is slowly getting used to finding FilmOn and ExPat TV and then finding the channels to watch. It seems to be not very intuitive. 

However I found a free EPG which enables all live, streamed TV channels to be watched at the click of a button, and even provides a programme synopsis for all channels. It reminds me of the EPG on Sky we used in the UK. It's fast and flexible, and very intuitive. I was in touch with the developer recently and a new version is just about to be launched, with possibly built-in VPN, and the ability to record using a PVR, along with other unspecified goodies.

The world of Android and XBMC is very new to me (being a lifelong Apple user) but I have to say I am very impressed with the pure functionality of these boxes. I use a Minix Neo X5 Mini, supplied by Computer S.O.S. in Chlorakas, and it handles the EPG easily.

The EPG is called TVGuide Dixie and all the details can be found here:

TV Guide Dixie - Mashup XBMC


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers for that. I'm sure it will be helpful to those of us who are getting totally fed up with our current hit and miss systems and are considering getting one of the android boxes.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Cheers for that. I'm sure it will be helpful to those of us who are getting totally fed up with our current hit and miss systems and are considering getting one of the android boxes.


Any advice I can give, I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I invested in an android box last Autumn and I love it....except for last week when everything I watched was buffering, a 42 minute programme took more than an hour to watch...Grrrrr!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Been looking at various options for viewing UK TV channels, and this looks interesting.

Also seen an ad in the classifieds section here, for a UK-based company with an Android system which looks very good too. This one cost in the region of £100, and then £25 per year after that, but no monthly charges. Anyone seen this, tried it?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can get the very same box from a company here for €120 one off payment and no yearly charge.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah! Will wait then. Thanks, Veronica,


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

We have the MINIX - X android box it cost only €99.00 I t has ALL UK TV channels on. SKY channels-I watched the F1 Grand Prix today LIVE at 10am. Over 1300 films to watch any time plus just about every news channel in the world on it. Available at Paphos Computers. They give a free demo when you go to see it in action. Just the one payment-no other fees ever. I feel sure that other shops/companies may sell them as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

They have reduced the price then. It was at Paphos computers that friends of ours paid €120.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> They have reduced the price then. It was at Paphos computers that friends of ours paid €120.


Hi Veronica,

There are two types the €99 one and the larger one at €120. After the demo I could see no reason to fork out the extra. (Me being a tight wad tyke)


----------

